# blue fish kinda night



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Went out just at dark last night (5/7/13) and was going to try for some pumps or reds. Took a flea rake and some cut bait to use till I could catch some fleas, well needless to say I'm glad I at least had the cut bait  started catching catfish back to back and a couple times I would get 2 at a time.. moved down a bit and my pole doubled over! First blue fish and a good size. Kept hitting the same general area and was able to put 5 in the chest. 

Fishing eop with cut bait double hook rig


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

nice


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work for sure!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice fish man.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Hopefully I can get back out their this weekend


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Blue fish are good eating...I would put them in my ice chest too. Great job!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend Nathan has the best recipe for bluefish. Sooo good. Nice fish man! Hope they're tasty!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I let them filets soak in some water all day and night.. got off work this morning and fried them up and man let me tell yall... They were fine! I will be going after some more very soon...


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> My friend Nathan has the best recipe for bluefish. Sooo good. Nice fish man! Hope they're tasty!


Any chance we could get the recipe? 
Thanks,
Tony


----------

